# Bmx Jam



## Hertener (10. Juli 2005)




----------



## Assi123 (10. Juli 2005)

kann man für die veranstaltung noch karten kaufen ?? weil ich wollte mir so ein bmx tunier schon lange mal von der nähe anschauen, denn ich fahre selber auch leidenschaftlich bmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. Juli 2005)

AFAIK gibt's keine Karten und auch keine Contests.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Juli 2005)

bilder vom park?


----------



## Hertener (11. Juli 2005)

hier


----------



## derFisch (11. Juli 2005)

sieht recht gut aus...


----------



## Hertener (11. Juli 2005)

Die Miniramp ist Zucker.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> sieht recht gut aus...


lass da hinfahren


----------



## Hertener (11. Juli 2005)

Die Anfahrt schaut ihr euch am besten auf der Karte an:

Die Seite http://217.78.131.130:8080/kvr/htmlclient/viewer.htm besuchen,

und links oben "Recklinghausen" und "Karlstraße" eingeben. Dann auf Karlstraße klicken und ihr bekommt die Karte angezeigt. Dann schaltet ihr um auf das Luftbild und klickt in dem Bild unten auf den Bereich, wo die Wege sternförmig verlaufen. Links davon ist der Skate und Bike Park.


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit da hin zu kommen.  

Wird das im Fernsehen übertragen? *hoff*
Edit: Ich rede natürlich von FreeTV


----------



## Molox (14. Juli 2005)

Fernsehübertragung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> Fernsehübertragung?


 
Lachst du mich jetzt an oder aus?


----------



## Flatpro (14. Juli 2005)

aus....


----------



## cryptic. (14. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das im Fernsehen übertragen? *hoff*
> Edit: Ich rede natürlich von FreeTV



ja, es wird wohl wieder ne tv-übertragung geben und zwar auf ard und eurosport ( die senden glaube ich beide von 12-18uhr). ich würde dir eurosport raten, da sind die besseren kommentatoren...


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es wird wohl wieder ne tv-übertragung geben und zwar auf ard und eurosport ( die senden glaube ich beide von 12-18uhr). ich würde dir eurosport raten, da sind die besseren kommentatoren...


 
Aufgrund des Postings von Molox muss ich nachfragen: Is das ernst gemeint, oder verarscht du mich jetzt?


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2005)

letzteres. is ja kein Contest oder so.


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

Vermutlich kannst Du in der nächsten freedombmx einen Artikel darüber lesen. Aber nur vermutlich, denn etwas genaues dazu weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Na dann wärs ja echt nett, wenn mir mal einer erzählt, was das is, wenns kein Contest ist...  
Bin da ja nicht so bewandert...

Dann fänd ichs auch cool, wenn mir jmd stecken könnt, wann mal was übertragen wird. Vlt X-Games, oder sowas in der art...
Danke.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wärs ja echt nett, wenn mir mal einer erzählt, was das is, ...


Eine Jam-Session!?     
Kannst ja vorbei kommen (Wenn Du kannst!), sicherlich findet sich jemand, mit dem Du Dich messen (batteln) kannst.


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Jam-Session!?
> Kannst ja vorbei kommen (Wenn Du kannst!), sicherlich findet sich jemand, mit dem Du Dich messen (batteln) kannst.


 
Okay. Ich wiederhole meine Frage natürlich gerne noch einmal. Was ist das genau? 
Tja, wenn ich wüsste, wie ich für wenig Geld mit meinem BMX ins, mir völlig unbekannte, Recklinghausen komme, ohne in die Pedale treten zu müssen, dann bin ich dabei! 
Ich bezweifel echt, das da irgend jemand ist, deer genauso mies ist, wie ich...
Ich sag dir was: Wenn ich nen 900 perfekt gelandet habe, dann komm ich mal zu sonem BMX Jam, is das ein Angebot, oder was!?


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Ach, vergiß den 900.    Wir werden nur eine Runde Fahrrad fahren. Die einen ein bischen besser, die anderen ein bischen schlechter. Da reißt keiner dem anderen die Rübe ab. Also, ab in die Bahn (Am besten mit Wochendticket, wenn's das noch gibt!) und wir sehen uns am Samstag.  

EDIT: Und wenn's dort zu voll werden sollte, dann können wir auch eine Tour durch die Umgebung machen. Ein bischen Street, Dirt und Park sind auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Und wenn's dort zu voll werden sollte, dann können wir auch eine Tour durch die Umgebung machen. Ein bischen Street, Dirt und Park sind auf jedenfall dabei.


Ja, klingt gut. Aber leider wird da mein Arbeitgeber und vorallem meine Eltern nicht mitspielen. 
Aber ich trau mich nicht wirklich mit meinem relativ zerkratztem ADDICT aufzutauchen und dann noch nicht mal nen Sprung über nen Kicker zu schaffen...
Ne, das wird zu peinlich! Aber ich verspreche euch, das ich, sobald ich etwas besser geworden bin, zu nem Jam in Norddeutschland kommen werde.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Ja, üb' mal fleißig. Bekanntlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.   
Und dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im nächsten Jahr!?


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Wie? Zwischenzeitlich passiert da nix? Naja...
Ich werds versuchen, aber ich fürchte die drei Wochen Schweden diese Ferien und der Winter werden recht trainingslos ausfallen...  
Vlt kannst du mir dann noch was beibringen... ^^ Vlt nen Bunnyhop oder etwas in der Art...


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

ahah, probleme kann man haben oder wie war das noch gleich?


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

@ Salieri

Wie mir der Parkaufseher sagte, ist bereits eine Veranstaltung mit einer Brauerei geplant. Soll dann soetwas wie die RedBull-Veranstaltungen werden. Damit wartet man aber noch, bis die DH-Strecke fertig ist.
Und was das Trainig betrifft, so wirst Du wohl auch mal ein paar Wochen ohne Rad auskommen!?   Und ob ich Dir etwas beibringen kann, das sehen wird dann, wenn wir uns treffen.


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Naja, ohne Rad auskommen ja. Aber nicht ohne BMX!  
Aber dann komm ich total ausser Übung...
Aha, mit einer Brauerei also. Gibts in Deutschland ja nur so ca. 5000 Stück. 
Und wann soll diese Ominöse DH Strecke fertig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ohne Rad auskommen ja. Aber nicht ohne BMX!
> Aber dann komm ich total ausser Übung...


Und so schnell wie Du raus kommst, kommst Du auch wieder rein. Bist ja kein Pro, der am Limit fährt.   



			
				Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, mit einer Brauerei also. Gibts in Deutschland ja nur so ca. 5000 Stück.


Yo, und eine davon ist es. Keine Ahnung welche. Irgendwas modernes. Leep oder so...



			
				Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann soll diese Ominöse DH Strecke fertig sein?


Soweit ich gehört und es in Erinnerung habe, im Frühjahr des nächsten Jahres.


----------



## jimbim (16. Juli 2005)

mal ne frage an Hertener:
1. Gibbet da verschiedene "Stufen" (also z.B. Amateur, fortgeschritten usw.)?
2. Was sin da so ungefähr die besten u. schlechtestesten Trix der Amateure? Oder besser gesagt weche Trix solte man können um bei dem Amateuren mitzur0cken? Also ich kann fast nen x-up, bunny hop  (so 50 cm) und son bisse Grinden wöre au kein problem!   EDIT: nen fakie mit wieder umdrehen kann ik au!
3. Kostet das Geld?

Hoffe du kannst mir meine fragen beantworten!
Greez Jim!
PS: Wie at biste? nur so aus neugier ?! Ich bin 14


----------



## derFisch (16. Juli 2005)

das ist EIN Jam, mann! Lies mal!

KEIN Contest


----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an Hertener:
> 1. Gibbet da verschiedene "Stufen" (also z.B. Amateur, fortgeschritten usw.)?
> 2. Was sin da so ungefähr die besten u. schlechtestesten Trix der Amateure? Oder besser gesagt weche Trix solte man können um bei dem Amateuren mitzur0cken? Also ich kann fast nen x-up, bunny hop  (so 50 cm) und son bisse Grinden wöre au kein problem!
> 3. Kostet das Geld?
> ...


1. dat is n Jam und kein Contest, da gibts höchstens n Kecks wenn einer krasses zeug macht aber keine Klassen einteilung... auf Contest gibts ne "Amateur (Masters?)" und Pro einteilung,...
2. Tailwhips sollteste mindestens können 
3. kommt immer drauf an, aber in dem Fall denke ich nicht...


----------



## Hertener (16. Juli 2005)

@ jimbim

zu 1.
Sicherlich, da wird ein breites Spektrum vertreten sein.   

zu 2.
Och nö.    - Aber Fahrradfahren sollten 'se schon können.   

zu 3.
AFAIK - nein - steht auch nichts davon auf dem Flyer!   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik

PS: Guck mal in mein Profil!  

EDIT: Und das ist natürlich *kein* Contest, wie Du hier nachlesen kannst.


----------



## jimbim (16. Juli 2005)

@den dicken: 
war das ironisch gemeit mit den tailwhips?


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

borr, junge, das level is von contest zu contest unterschiedlich... und jetz geh schmollen!


----------



## Hertener (16. Juli 2005)

Was denn Flatpro, noch zu Hause?
Noch nicht jammen? Dann wird's jetzt aber Zeit...


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Juli 2005)

@ jimbim

was hast du für komische Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> @den dicken:
> war das ironisch gemeit mit den tailwhips?


nein, die da wat reissen wollen hauen schon dat komplette Program raus, inkl. Flair, Flip und sonstigen Schweinereien. Aber bei nem Jam reicht es au wenn du die Rampen flüssig fahren kannste ohne jemanden um zu fahren, da schickt dich schon keiner nach Hause....


----------



## Hertener (16. Juli 2005)

Mich hat auch keiner nach Hause geschickt!


----------



## Hertener (6. Oktober 2005)

UPDATE:
In der aktuellen freedombmx (5/2005) ist, wie erwartet, ein Artikel über die Session erschienen. Also: Kaufen, lesen, glücklich sein; und beim nächsten Mal vielleicht einfach mal vorbei schauen! 

EDIT: Pics gibt's hier.


----------



## baby-biker max (8. Oktober 2005)

kommen da viele skater hin oda dürfen die da nit drauf ???


----------



## Hertener (9. Oktober 2005)

Beim Jam war nur eine Handvoll Skater da. Ansonsten sind's schon ein paar mehr.


----------



## baby-biker max (9. Oktober 2005)

ich wollte auch nur wissen ob sonst viele da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, in der Regel sind dort mehr Skater als BMXer.


----------



## baby-biker max (11. Oktober 2005)

aber die sind lieb ne ?     nee weil auf so motzende köpfe hab ich keinen bock  sonst würde ich so mal vorbei schauen vor allen dingen wegen der mini


----------



## Hertener (11. Oktober 2005)

> aber die sind lieb ne ?


Na, solange Du die nicht mit Deinem Bike dem Erdboden gleich machst.   
(Ich meine aber irgendwo am Zaun gelesen zu haben: "Füttern verboten!"      )


----------



## baby-biker max (11. Oktober 2005)

(Ich meine aber irgendwo am Zaun gelesen zu haben: "Füttern verboten!"   

ja dann is ja alles ok ich werde mal morgen in der tierhandlung fragen was skater so fressen , dann bring ich für den nofall mal was mit !


----------



## Hertener (12. Oktober 2005)

O.K. - aber fahr' mir nicht meine Rollbrett fahrenden Bekannten um.


----------



## Hertener (9. Juli 2006)

Es ist mal wieder soweit:







Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wird gebeten! ^^


----------



## Flatpro (9. Juli 2006)

haste n paar fotos von der location?


----------



## Hertener (9. Juli 2006)

Die Location ist die selbe wie im letzten Jahr.
Fotos findest Du in meinem Fotoalbum. Zwar sind die Rampen zwischenzeitlich neu gestrichen worden, aber dafür mache keine neuen Bilder. ;-)
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzen Jahr. ^^


----------



## King Jens one (9. Juli 2006)

11.August -13.August rockt es im Mellowpark/Berlin. Dicke Rebel Jam session hab gehört das sogar Matt Hoffmann kommen soll!


----------

